# Some Kind of Flower



## K9Kirk (May 3, 2022)

Now idea what it is. Not the greatest shot but I do like the texture in it.


----------



## Space Face (May 4, 2022)

Yup.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 4, 2022)

Anacahuita.....


----------



## John 2 (May 4, 2022)

Looks like it's made of some fine cloth.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 4, 2022)

Space Face said:


> Yup.





Jeff15 said:


> Anacahuita.....





John 2 said:


> Looks like it's made of some fine cloth.


Thanks guy! Very wrinkled fine cloth. 😉


----------



## jeffashman (May 4, 2022)

Beautiful shot, bugs and all! I agree with Jeff on the type of flower.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 4, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Beautiful shot, bugs and all! I agree with Jeff on the type of flower.


Thanks, Jeff. I just did a search on it and now I agree, also.


----------



## Paulette (May 5, 2022)

Nice shot Kirk


----------



## K9Kirk (May 5, 2022)

Paulette said:


> Nice shot Kirk


Thank you.


----------

